# Windows 10 Mobile system*sounds



## ru11er (Jan 18, 2017)

Hey guys, quick question i found my way into the system files of my nokia 950xl and i am searching for*the system sounds location, i found c:\windows\media\ but all i found in there are camera*sounds,*but i wanna know where keytaps, default ringtones, charger plugin sounds etc are, i know*where to change default notification sounds per app in the system settings, but where are the hidden gems? And are the easily replaceable... Thanks in advance. ?


----------



## AWasisto (Jan 18, 2017)

ru11er said:


> Hey guys, quick question i found my way into the system files of my nokia 950xl and i am searching for*the system sounds location, i found c:\windows\media\ but all i found in there are camera*sounds,*but i wanna know where keytaps, default ringtones, charger plugin sounds etc are, i know*where to change default notification sounds per app in the system settings, but where are the hidden gems? And are the easily replaceable... Thanks in advance. ?

Click to collapse



On Windows Phone 8.1, they're inside *C:\PROGRAMS\CommonFiles\Sounds\*. You might wanna check it out


----------



## ru11er (Jan 18, 2017)

Looked for folder and found it but there is nothing for audio in there , searched around for sub folders and stuff, still no dice*?


----------



## titi66200 (Jan 19, 2017)

Lumia 950 XL in C:\PROGRAMS\CommonFiles\Sounds\


----------



## AWasisto (Jan 19, 2017)

titi66200 said:


> Lumia 950 XL in C:\PROGRAMS\CommonFiles\Sounds\

Click to collapse



Do you know where the wallpapers are stored? On WP8.1 they're on C:\PROGRAMS\CommonFiles\Wallpapers\ but on W10M, that folder is empty 

*UPDATE*
Found them! They're in C:\Windows\System32\backgrounds and C:\Windows\System32\lockscreen 





ru11er said:


> Looked for folder and found it but there is nothing for audio in there , searched around for sub folders and stuff, still no dice*

Click to collapse



If you're using MTP, try to restart your phone. Some folders doesn't show up until you restart your phone. I downloaded Lumia 950 FFU from Lumia Firmware and browsed that folder. Here's what I found...


----------



## ru11er (Jan 20, 2017)

You are way past me brother, I just came from years of Android, I found the*C:\ and U:\ directories by glitch, but I still am not*able to mtp or*view anything*system hidden..... 
I have installed interlop (sp)*lol tools*but it claims I need*vcreg, so I have been trying to get that it, but no luck yet,.. hammering away at*it.. great find, thank you for the foot work


----------

